# Blownrx7's Basement Theater



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

*HT setup:*
Parasound C1 prepro
Parasound A51 amp
Proceed AMP5 amp
Crown K2 amp (for subs)
ACI Saturn subs (2) now with TC Sounds 12" drivers
Von Schweikert VR4.5 fronts
Legacy Silver Screen center
Von Schweikert VR 2 rears
Von Schweikert TS-150 surrounds
DH Labs Silver Sonic T-14 Speaker wire
DH Labs BL-1 Silver Sonic interconnects
Denon DVD-5900 dvd player
JVC hsu5900 vcr
Sanyo PLV-Z5 projector
WilsonArt Designer White Laminate screen
:daydream:


----------

